# Mags hand.



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know the specifics yet, hoping to speak with Mags today. She has been injured by a terrified rescue dog, as she put it. According to her post on FB she has no feeling in two of her fingers and is in terrible pain. She wanted me to let you all know that if you send Christmas pics she will confirm as soon as possible. it is very difficult for her to type. As I said, I will call her today and find out how she is doing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry o hear this, I hope she will be alright.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> I am so sorry o hear this, I hope she will be alright.


She is seeing a specialist today. I will update after she calls.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Pray she is better soon. I have been following this on Facebook.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

How awful. Hope she gets good news from the specialist and heals quickly. Sending prayers for you Mags.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Saying prayers for healing! Sherry, thank you for keeping us posted!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That is so awful. I hope she makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sherry, thank you for posting on SM for Mags. 

I am glad Mag's is seeing a specialist. Hopefully, she will heal soon.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh NO! Poor Mags...I sure pray she gets some good news from the specialist!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I just prayed, I will be watching for a update


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So I just spoke with Mags and the app't with the specialist is next week, not today. This is after they drove 1 1/2 hrs. to sit and wait and find out. She seems to be in good spirits and feeling better. This is a dog her brother's gfriend rescued. He had been on the streets for some time. Seemed fine until he went for Mags. She held her arm up to defend herself and he ripped her hand. Of course, our loving Mags is so worried about the Xmas video. She is taking her sister on a a cruise before Christmas and said the video may be after Christmas. I told her that would be fine. That we loved her and only want the best for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Last T-giving I was at friends in Austria whose daughter rescued a pup from Nepal (she lived there & when she moved she brought the now bigger dog to Austria to her parents). The dog bit 2 people at the T-giving celebration. One lost feeling in the fingers too. They are now working w/a trainer. It is never easy to rehabilitate a fearful pup. My sympathies to both the pup & to Mags---oh my.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw her post on FB,, thank you for the update...
It's so hard to rehab a frightened dog..IT's taken Sassy two years to let us trim her nails without a muzzle and she still nips if you approach her wrong.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

i will try tp peck with left hand
it is actually my forearm that got mauled but is affecting my pinky and index fingers
we were not able to see specialist yesterdry after driving 1 hour to cleveland clinic in south florida

they cleaned it and rewrapped bad when the nurse says Ewwww

its real swollen and could be the cause of the fingers
when he clamped down he shook his head like i was the toy which caused the one gash by my wrist that looks like i tried to commit suicide


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

took a few tries but here is my new club arm :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Mags just seeing this now. I am so sorry this happened to you and pray for a complete recovery.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh wow, Mags! Rest and do everything the doctor says! I know after my surgery this summer that it wasn't until the swelling went down that I had feeling in my fingers again, so hopefully that's just it and not nerve damage.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow I hope it heals quickly. I hope this does not impact your upcoming trip.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Owie! I'm sure The Boys are taking good care of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You were really lucky---had he severed the artery in your wrist---oh weh! Thank God! I am sorry, as I know it must hurt like "death in a pot"---praying the nerve will be ok. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, I am so sorry this happened to you. It sounds as though it's going to take some time to heal. I read your response on FB to Chris Vicari. I wonder why the dog attacked you ... especially since you were just sitting by the pool and hadn't touched him. 

Please don't worry about the video right now ... you need to focus on making sure your wounds heal properly ... so, god forbid, you don't end up with something even more serious, like cellulitis. Hey, there are twelve days of Christmas ... so, you have well into the New Year for the video! And, even longer if need be.

I feel bad for the dog, too ... with knowing that he was a rescue. 

I have some questions ... mainly so that we can all probably learn from your experience. But, questions can wait ... you don't need to be pecking away on the computer right now. 

I am sorry you have to wait to see the specialist. What a bummer that you were there and they couldn't see you then.

Sending you lots of healing hugs, Mags.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We had a foster do that to my mother in law,,she wasn't anywhere near him and he ran over and bit her on the ankle.. no warning, no reason.

Sassy would bite like that too,Al wore gloves to handle her for about 3 months,,she'd clamp down and shake her head violently and could have cause serious damage.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about this. I hope your recovery goes well and you get top-notch care! :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she feels better soon and heals quickly. I saw this on fb, it's terrible.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ouch...that looks painful! I'm sure the swelling is why you have no feeling in your fingers...lets at least hope so. Feel better soon, Mags.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mags - I'm so sorry you couldn't get into the specialist. Yes does sound like it could be the swelling that's causing it but the hand specialist will know what's up. Keep it elevated and hope they gave you good pain meds and anti-inflammatories. What kind of dog was it?


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh no







! I am so sorry this has happened to you. We all love fur babies but it’s so easy for a situation to change quickly in to a dangerous event. So scary







. I’m glad you weren’t hurt even worse! Big (gentle) hugs my friend, and healing prayers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Mags - I'm so sorry you couldn't get into the specialist. Yes does sound like it could be the swelling that's causing it but the hand specialist will know what's up. Keep it elevated and hope they gave you good pain meds and anti-inflammatories. What kind of dog was it?


It was a wheaton, like Zach.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mags - you should see if you can get Dragon software for you mac. It will make your life easier.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh goodness! I pray you heal quickly.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh my. Just read this .
I pray that you recover fully. How scary.
Big hugs and Pooh kisses!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are able to get online and read this, I hope you are doing better!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mags just checking in. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I see the specialist tomorrow 
Thanks for all the prayers and I will keep you posted
It is a little better but still swollen oozing and hurttlike ****
Will post tomorrow


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> I see the specialist tomorrow
> Thanks for all the prayers and I will keep you posted
> It is a little better but still swollen oozing and hurttlike ****
> Will post tomorrow


Thinking of you tomorrow. Can't wait for you to see the hand doc. (((hugs)))


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> I see the specialist tomorrow
> Thanks for all the prayers and I will keep you posted
> It is a little better but still swollen oozing and hurttlike ****
> Will post tomorrow


I will be thinking about you today, Mags. I don't like reading that your hand is still swollen, oozing, and hurting. The bites had to be pretty bad. 

I have faith though ... that the specialist will be able to help you heal faster than you seem to be doing at the moment. 

Sending healing hugs your way, Mags.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers that everything goes well with the specialist,


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Will be thinking of you today, Mags. Hope all goes well at the hand specialist today.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mags,

I hope all goes well and your recovery is quick and complete.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers

I saw the specialist today and need exploratory surgery
They suspect ulnar nerve damage
How bad they won't know until they open it up
I could recover in a month or over a year

I have a gently used brother for sale - just kidding


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry Mags, I will be praying for you


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh...I'm so sorry, Mags. When will that happen?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers
> 
> I saw the specialist today and need exploratory surgery
> They suspect ulnar nerve damage
> ...


We are all here for you Mags! A month or year is not good news to think about! I hope they get this scheduled and you get on the road to recovery.

I know your brother probably feels awful for this to have happened. Sending Hugs and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"A gently used brother" ---that made me laugh.
Sending loving prayers for wisdom & healing.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

it will either be monday or wed


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> it will either be monday or wed


Praying for a successful surgery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Mags. :mellow: I'm so sorry. I was worried about the nerves. So glad you went to a hand specialist. I'm going with recovery in a month for you!!! :smootch:Judging from my knee surgery and as I told you jim's hand surgery where his finger was 3/4 of the way severed, even if it goes well it it could take 6 months to a year to feel normal. I don't mean functional, I mean normal. I remember with my leg it would feel like I had an appendage that wasn't really a part of me and I couldn't stop thinking about my "bad" leg but as time went by that changed. Hoping the same for you. Did they give you antibiotics ahead of time since you said it was oozing? Which hand is it? If there's anything we can do, let us know. And no holiday video this year. You need to concentrate on you!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I have not had time to sit and read and catch up on here for a while so I am just now reading this. Mags I am so sorry this happened! Prayers for you and your medical team that will be working on you!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers for you Mags and I will be thinking about you during this time and good thoughts for a successful operaration.


----------

